# using clickable accented characters



## Katejo

When I try to send a message in another language, the accents appear in grey and when I try to select one, Internet Explorer always freezes and tells me that it isn't responding. I lose any message which I have already typed.

Any solution to this? I have the latest version of IE.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

I've just tried to perform the same action with Firefox. Accented letters do appear in grey but that doesn't prevent me from selecting them.
Have you tried using a different browser?


----------



## jann

Funny, I'm running FFox 11, and accented characters aren't grey for me....

At any rate, we had some major server problems that have been resolved now.  I suppose it's conceivable that delay & crash behavior was related.  Are you still having this issue?


----------



## mkellogg

As always, I recommend clearing you browser's cache for JavaScript-related problems like this.


----------



## Lorne

I frequently have this problem, on two separate computers running Internet Explorer.  The characters are not greyed out but the page freezes if I try to use them.


----------



## mkellogg

Lorne,

Can you find out what versions of Internet Explorer they are and what operating systems (Windows XP, Vista or 7) they run on?

Thanks


----------



## Lorne

mkellog,
Thanks for responding. 1st computer runs Windows Vista Home Premium with IE9. 2nd computer runs Windows 7 Home Premium also with IE9.
Having just discovered how to empty the browser cache I did that before attempting this reply. Despite that, this is my second attempt at a reply as the wordreference page froze on my first attempt.
I get the message "word reference is not responding" and I have to "recover the web page" to try again. On other occasions I am not sure if my "Quick Reply" has been sent. On other occasions I see it listed immediately. On at least one occasdion this has resulted in my sending a duplicate thread.


----------



## mkellogg

I'm not sure what the problem is.  I just tested with IE9 and it worked fine for me.  I would suggest opening the forum with a different web browser such as Google Chrome or Firefox when you want to post.  I wish I had a better solution.

Mike


----------



## Lorne

Thanks, Mike,
I'll try that.


----------

